# Nintendo 3DS conference approaches



## Opium (Sep 28, 2010)

*Nintendo 3DS conference approaches*
Less than one day to go




The time is almost upon us to find out the final details on the Nintendo 3DS when Nintendo host their press conference tomorrow, September 29, in Japan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The conference is expected to reveal details on the release date and price in land of the rising sun. Some media outlets have said there will be a November launch in Japan with an international launch in early 2011. We'll find out tomorrow if those predictions prove to be true.

We still don't know for certain if the 3DS design shown at E3 is in fact the final design for the unit but you can expect to find out tomorrow.

Foreign media have been barred from the conference, so it is expected to only deal with specific details for Japan. However, Nintendo of America has said they will release some basic information to media tomorrow as well.

According to a leak obtained by IGN, the specs of the 3DS are as follows:

-CPU: 2x 266MHz ARM11
-GPU: 1x PICA200 133MHz GPU by DMP
-RAM: 64MB
-Video RAM: 4MB
-Storage : 1.5GB internal flash memory

*UPDATE:* The time for the conference has been announced. If you'd like to see what time that would be in your region you can check here.

Updates will be posted on GBAtemp as they come. But until then feel free to speculate away!


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great! So if my calculations are correct, we only have to wait around 13 hours? I feel like a kid on the night of Christmas eve Haha.


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 28, 2010)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> Great! So if my calculations are correct, we only have to wait around 13 hours? I feel like a kid on the night of Christmas eve Haha.


This


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm still waiting for the price range. If my calculations are correct, it should cost between 270-350 dollars.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 28, 2010)

It wil be out when I wake up, so it's more like waiting for your birthday


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 28, 2010)

Eeeeeeek! I forgot all about the time difference between us and them. That means I get to learn all of this sweet information tonight


----------



## Satangel (Sep 28, 2010)

First thing I'm gonna do tomorrow after school is go to GBAtemp to check this new baby out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amazing that time went so fast, it seems like yesterday since I bought my DS Lite.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 28, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> First thing I'm gonna do tomorrow after school is go to GBAtemp to check this new baby out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What time do you go to school? It's around 5:30 in the morning, so it's out when you wake up! (I hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 28, 2010)

is it gonna be live streamed anywhere (in english)


----------



## Goli (Sep 28, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> is it gonna be live streamed anywhere (in english)


Nope, there won't be liveblogs either I think.
Only big japanese newspapers are allowed to enter the conference it seems.
EDIT: Wait I think there will be liveblogs now... Agh I'm not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Spoiler


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 28, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> is it gonna be live streamed anywhere (in english)



That's when the internet is going to get flooded.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 28, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have time to use the PC when I get up, I have to breakfast and go to school very fast :/
But around 13.00 (our time) I should be back already, so I'll do it then first thing.


----------



## gsarlis (Sep 28, 2010)

Yay can't wait!


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 28, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaahh that way! I wil have to leave my house at 9 in the morning so I'm not in a rush.


----------



## mangaTom (Sep 28, 2010)

The time difference between Tokyo(Japan) and here is just one-hour so I'll be getting the info(I hope so) one hour earlier here(Phil).Not that it matters though since I'll still get it.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Sep 28, 2010)

OMG less than 13 hours to go =D


----------



## kadyome (Sep 28, 2010)

can't wait!! more exciting than waiting for christmas or even MY BIRTHDAY!! xDD but yeah what's more exciting to waiting for a 3DS lite if there ever was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D


----------



## campbell00 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, on a somewhat unrelated note, I'm more than a day behind Japan. Time is truly an amazing concept.

On topic: it's 12 noon now, so that means it should start pretty soon!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 28, 2010)

So what happen if I accidentally break my 3DS, how much will it cost to repair the 3D screens?


----------



## kadyome (Sep 28, 2010)

we will know that when it comes out...  and why would you dare to even ACCIDENTALLY break it!? how dare?!! LOL! If i had my own, I'd protect it against any other threat, even a breath can't touch it!! xDD


----------



## lolet (Sep 28, 2010)

campbell00 said:
			
		

> Wow, on a somewhat unrelated note, I'm more than a day behind Japan. Time is truly an amazing concept.
> 
> On topic: it's 12 noon now, so that means it should start pretty soon!


If I'm not totally mistaken it's only 01:36 in Japan right now. It's possible that they will make an announcement in about 12 hours or so.


----------



## kadyome (Sep 28, 2010)

expect it early night of the 29th or probably after lunch...


----------



## Gullwing (Sep 28, 2010)

Tick! Tock! Oh my head will explode!!! Hurry up already Nintendo and get us a release date... I hope more game videos and screens will get leaked.. Also I would like to see 3DS menu interface... As far as I know, people outside of developers and Nintendo themselves are not allowed... So should we wait for a leak or Nintendo will release the info! Tick! Tock!


----------



## Devin (Sep 28, 2010)

So, whats the verdict now? How long till the Press Conference?


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 28, 2010)

campbell00 said:
			
		

> Wow, on a somewhat unrelated note, I'm more than a day behind Japan. Time is truly an amazing concept.
> 
> On topic: it's 12 noon now, so that means it should start pretty soon!


More than a day? That's fricking impossible you idiot! That way you live in tomorrow!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 28, 2010)

I just saw a rumor online about the price. It is priced somewhere around 200 euros, meaning around $300 in US.

I fainted.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Rumor-Mill-...11-158387.shtml


----------



## geenlung (Sep 28, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> I just saw a rumor online about the price. It is priced somewhere around 200 euros, meaning around $300 in US.
> 
> I fainted.
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Rumor-Mill-...11-158387.shtml



I'd rather get 3 ds lites or 2 dsi XLs at that price. Hopefully it's really just a rumor and the price is around $200 USD.


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 28, 2010)

campbell00 said:
			
		

> Wow, on a somewhat unrelated note, I'm more than a day behind Japan. Time is truly an amazing concept.
> 
> On topic: it's 12 noon now, so that means it should start pretty soon!


yes, it's quite obvious that someone here needs to stay in school. that is, unless campbell00 is now residing on a planet that has more than 24 hours in a day


homework for campbell00:
1. learn how many hours are in a day
2. learn how many timezones there are in the world (no. 1 should help you here) and determine how far ahead japan is from your location in the united states
3. lay off of the videogames and start studying, otherwise, fry cook or asst. mgr might be the high point in your lifetime


edit:
with regard to price points, everyone needs to stop taking the euro price which has been thrown around and converting it to straight us dollars. europe has historically been screwed when it comes to pricing and the 17% VAT which is added to the consumer's end price shouldn't be considered.

I still hold fast that the 3DS will clock in around 200usd for a number of reasons that I've gone through multiple times before


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 28, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> I just saw a rumor online about the price. It is priced somewhere around 200 euros, meaning around $300 in US.
> 
> I fainted.
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Rumor-Mill-...11-158387.shtml


That probably means a price of 200 dollars. Unfortunately for us Europeans, prices get converted that way.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 28, 2010)

a handheld is not worth $300

$200 USD is a good price point
that is if nintendo wants to take the final blow and put the PSP out of it's misery


----------



## Shebang (Sep 28, 2010)

They will also show the new wiimote where they have integrated wiimotion plus into the wiimote.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it's about 4 am in japan, so we in the US will find out later tonight

http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_JP.aspx


----------



## lolet (Sep 28, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> a handheld is not worth $300
> 
> $200 USD is a good price point
> that is if nintendo wants to take the final blow and put the PSP out of it's misery


With 200$ you're counting without tax right? A DSi including tax costs about that much over here now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Though the USD and Euro seems to be quite low now which confuses me when comparing prices.


----------



## campbell00 (Sep 28, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> campbell00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? You are going to insult me? Did I run over your kid on the way to work or something?

I see now that I misread AM for Pm. My comment still stands, as it's still enough for both countries to.be awake on different days.


----------



## playallday (Sep 28, 2010)

.


----------



## RagnarokSam (Sep 28, 2010)

i am very excited about this...the sooner the release the better!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2010)

Excitement isn't the word for this. The word for this is...excellence.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2010)

http://twitter.com/Nikkei_TRENDY/status/25772860151

It's at 2PM JST. So it is 1AM EST.


----------



## Midna (Sep 28, 2010)

Nintendo has shut out foreign press. I can't think of any other reason except that we're getting different release dates for different region. Just hours before we find out.


----------



## lolet (Sep 28, 2010)

If that twitter status is correct you can check your local time with this link: http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtim...ec=0&p1=248
Hopefully I'll have something interesting to read on the bus tomorrow morning then. =)


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 28, 2010)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> I feel like a kid on the night of Christmas eve Haha.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2010)

Wednesday 6 AM GMT? Great. The bus also makes good reading for me. The site is...?


----------



## lolet (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't think there'll be an English liveblog or something like that but I heard one of IGN's writers was going but representing a Japanese website so I'd check their site first.

Edit: Just read Capcom Europe's twitter: "Two new games announced tomorrow for the early birds amongst you here http://www.capcom-europe.com/blog at 7am"
I'd be surprised if it wasn't at least one 3DS game.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 28, 2010)

nvm


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yay!
I can't wait. The 3DS is going to be awesome!


----------



## regnad (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think we'll get any information about a release date outside of Japan.

The foreign press has been completely shut out of this event. Only Japanese reporters are allowed into this.


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 28, 2010)

If the U.S release date is anything other than November, and the price is any higher than 250$, im starting a riot! >


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I'm still waiting for the price range. If my calculations are correct, it should cost between 270-350 dollars.


What calculations? How have you calculated this?

The closest thing we have to guessing the American price of the 3DS is the rumored price of what it's going to be in Europe, €199.99, which amounts to about $269.99. Now, we Americans always get things a butt-load cheaper than most countries, and I'm speculating that our 3DS will be priced at $199.99 to $229.99 at the peak.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 28, 2010)

This this is not coming out this year i guarantee it.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 28, 2010)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> This this is not coming out this year i guarantee it.


Even though most evidence points to the 3DS being released this year and it would also make sense. What reason do you have to believe it's definitely not coming out this year?


----------



## Goli (Sep 29, 2010)

QUOTE(Capcom Europe's twitter) said:
			
		

> Two new games announced tomorrow for the early birds amongst you here http://www.capcom-europe.com/blog at 7am


Timed announcement with 3DS conference? Perhaps they'll be new 3DS games?!


Spoiler



MML3


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 29, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Capcom Europe's twitter) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 29, 2010)

yay I'll know by 11:30 pm eastern time zone usa


----------



## Clookster (Sep 29, 2010)

According to this news, it starts at 14:00 local time.

You can see Tokyo lokal time here.

It's going to start in 4 hours.

(7 am Berlin Zurich Paris)


----------



## wafflestick (Sep 29, 2010)

woot


----------



## gamefreak94 (Sep 29, 2010)

mangaTom said:
			
		

> The time difference between Tokyo(Japan) and here is just one-hour so I'll be getting the info(I hope so) one hour earlier here(Phil).Not that it matters though since I'll still get it.


No everyone will get the news at the same time(well not time as in 12:00...Well you know what i mean XP). The world doesn't work like that lol.


----------



## Peelbash (Sep 29, 2010)

I forgot it was tomorrow! I'm gonna have a heart attack now


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 29, 2010)

4 Hours, 14 Minuted left!


----------



## donelwero (Sep 29, 2010)

Nope, just 3 hrs 13 mins left


----------



## hova1 (Sep 29, 2010)

7 am? lol i'm staying awake for this. let's roll


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

According the the timezone times posted on the front page, its alittle over an hour until its predicted to start


----------



## RETRO_GAMER (Sep 29, 2010)

waiting for some news


----------



## tenshinoneko (Sep 29, 2010)

3 hours left? T_T
is there going to be a live feed?


----------



## ericling (Sep 29, 2010)

3hours more. Oh crap! I will be going to school 3 hours later.
It's more like waiting for a Christmas!
The thing I can't wait is the final design of 3DS. Remember how ugly was DS when it's first announcement in E3.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 29, 2010)

It's actually going to start in 3 hours and 40 minutes. I don't expect to find much out until about a hour after that.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Now is this a 3DS-only conference, or is it just a general Nintendo conference, that will have 3DS details? Are they just showing the final model and telling the specs, or are they going to display some software?

It would be hilarious if this thing had better piracy protection than the PS3.


----------



## Goli (Sep 29, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> It's actually going to start in 3 hours and 40 minutes. I don't expect to find much out until about a hour after that.


Some japanese members of the press will be liveblogging and/or tweeting whatever happens, like Nikkei TRENDY: http://twitter.com/Nikkei_TRENDY


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 29, 2010)

Alright, 10:00pm! I'll be staying tuned while doing homework or something.


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Sep 29, 2010)

Where would we watch this when the time came?


----------



## Goli (Sep 29, 2010)

Class of Heroes 3Dx3D announced.
Maybe it'll be at the conference.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 29, 2010)

Damn, 10 P.M.  Might as well just wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Damn, should I stay awake for this? How much longer?


----------



## Technik (Sep 29, 2010)

Stay awake, sleep and wake up to it, decisions, decisions


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 29, 2010)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> Where would we watch this when the time came?


That's the thing, you can't. There will be no stream.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 29, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> ShadowLink92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess there'll be a front page post then?


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Sep 29, 2010)

I guess I'll just see it in the morning. I finished school so now I just have to wait for the information to be available.


----------



## Arwen20 (Sep 29, 2010)

If I didn't have a test tomorrow, I would wait up to hear some news. Oh well, I will know for sure tomorrow morning. I can't wait! I will truly be disappoined if we don't hear a concrete date for NA or if it isn't release in NA until next spring.


----------



## xbry23 (Sep 29, 2010)

Less than two hours now... still waiting patiently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hoping for NA release this year...


----------



## Goli (Sep 29, 2010)

From Famitsu's release schedule:
Samurai Warriors Chronicle
Resident Evil Revelations
Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition
Dynasty Warriors
Ninja Gaiden
Dead or Alive - Dimensions
Kingdom Hearts 3D
Chocobo Racing 3D
Super Black Bass
Super Monkey Ball
Sonic
Rika-chan 3DS
Animal Crossing
Kid Icarus
StarFox 64 3D
Steel Diver
Nintendo 3DS
nintendogs + cats
Mario Kart
PilotWings Resort
Paper Mario
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
a Kororinpa title
a Deca Sporta title
a Bomberman title
a Gundam title
a Super Robot Wars title
a Dragonball title
Pacman & Galaga
Ridge Racer
Harvest Moon 3D
Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
Crash-City GP
VS-robo
Class of Heroes
Combat of Giants - Dinosaur 3D
Ghost Recon Tactics
Splinter Cell 3D
Driver 3D


Spoiler










Source


----------



## Technik (Sep 29, 2010)

1 more min?


----------



## lolzed (Sep 29, 2010)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> 1 more min?


there's a new time,2 more hours to wait >:

Btw,nice lineup of games there,Splinter Cell in 3D!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

less that 2 hours for me!!!!


----------



## Goli (Sep 29, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> less that 2 hours for me!!!!


Less than two hours for everyone, time flows the same for all the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Also, more on topic there's some new Samurai Warriors 3DS scans.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> johncenafan427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol right.

yeah, might as well stay up and wait for them!
it'll be 1 A.M. here in michigan.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 29, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> johncenafan427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

yeah i knew the gbatmep seemed a little earlier compared to other reports. but still this is gonna make it very hard to go to sleep cuz most of the info will have dropped before i lay my head down.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know what you mean!
probably do some of my college reading while i wait!


----------



## DS1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What, no Style Savvy 2? And here I thought Nintendo liked money...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Tempers, night¡


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 29, 2010)

56 Minutes until it starts!


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Sep 29, 2010)

I can only imagine how crowded gbatemp will be when it starts.


----------



## corr0126 (Sep 29, 2010)

they will be translating the twitter postings on the fly


----------



## Clookster (Sep 29, 2010)

martyn_williams 

We're waiting to enter the #3DS press conference with about 100 otherjournalists http://twitpic.com/2sys6b

http://twitter.com/martyn_williams/status/25851525977


----------



## corr0126 (Sep 29, 2010)

ign's live blog


----------



## Clookster (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm just wondering if these two guards at the entrance are aware that some thousand hardcore nerds are watching them now..?


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmm wonder when its starting.. Should've happened 30 minutes ago apparently


EDIT: nvm just checked front page and checked the actual time it starts at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about 50 minutes to go!


----------



## Clookster (Sep 29, 2010)

martyn_williams 

And we're in. The #3DS press conference begins in just under an hour. http://twitpic.com/2sywmg

http://twitter.com/martyn_williams/status/25852669057


----------



## TheDestroyer (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, I guess I'll wait tomorrow coz I don't want to get information bit by bit.. I like it more when it's like 'Bam!!' fully detailed


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 29, 2010)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I'll wait tomorrow coz I don't want to get information bit by bit.. I like it more when it's like 'Bam!!' fully detailed




that makes a whole lot of sense, night night (well in my case...)


----------



## corr0126 (Sep 29, 2010)

I like martyn I've been following him for awhile his really cool also stuff is not show up on his twitter stream


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

OMG! only 40 minutes away!!!


----------



## Clookster (Sep 29, 2010)

How is he doing that with the images? So fast? With an iPhone?


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

According to Famatusi (however you spell it lol) theres gnna be Splinter Cell 3D so hopefully a new stealth splinter cell not some 3D remake and turnbased BS


----------



## purechaos996 (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh wow it happens at 1am here (about 12:30 now) but I can't stay up that late. Night Tempers I'll be back in a few hours and try and catch up


----------



## Goli (Sep 29, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> According to Famatusi (however you spell it lol) theres gnna be Splinter Cell 3D so hopefully a new stealth splinter cell not some 3D remake and turnbased BS


Famitsu. 
What are everyone's predictions?
Also, new Kirby's Epic Yarn videos to pass time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK5DVdl7lkQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hj7NTHt1bw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ-LFvZZxe0


----------



## corr0126 (Sep 29, 2010)

going to watch some giant killing until then brb


----------



## Clookster (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh.

*martyn_williams 

Nintendo has asked media not to publish still or video images of the #3DS conference online during the event.*

http://twitter.com/martyn_williams/status/25852832920


----------



## morphius (Sep 29, 2010)

33 minutes


----------



## corr0126 (Sep 29, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> *martyn_williams
> 
> ...


sucks whatever the iphone flash can be turned off???


----------



## RoMee (Sep 29, 2010)

I wouldn't be able to sleep if I tried, I'll just keep getting the itch to check the computer


----------



## Goli (Sep 29, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> *martyn_williams
> 
> ...


If it's anything like other conferences Nintendo will publish media themselves.
I remember on 08's conference (I think, the one where the DSi was revealed officially) a bit after the conference Nintendo's japanese website updated with the videos they showed during it.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 29, 2010)

martyn_williams 

Waiting for the #3DS event to begin, the hall is already half full. I just counted about 1,200 seats in the hall.

http://twitter.com/martyn_williams/status/25853863422


----------



## jan777 (Sep 29, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> *martyn_williams
> 
> ...




They can still post info though.

thats what we're all really waiting for!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 29, 2010)

Urm....this isn't twitter....
If we want to watch the up-to-the-nanosecond crap, we'll go watch his page.


----------



## thatsit (Sep 29, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Urm....this isn't twitter....
> If we want to watch the up-to-the-nanosecond crap, we'll go watch his page.


what else are we going to talk about until we get any information?


----------



## Clookster (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes. I wanted to ask the same. 

Sorry, Vulpes Abnocto - I thought this is a place for Nintendo fans.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 29, 2010)

People been waiting for months which may seem like forever , give them a break


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll take every damned last scrap of genuine info coming from the venue I can get.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a novel idea,
You could take your discussion to the IRC!
There you can talk until you're absolutely blue in the face about every time this guy posts a new fragment of useless non-information.


----------



## corr0126 (Sep 29, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Here's a novel idea,
> You could take your discussion to the IRC!
> There you can talk until you're absolutely blue in the face about every time this guy posts a new fragment of useless non-information.


what irc does gbatemp have one were is it?


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Front page on the left theres a list of links click the one that says 'Chatroom'


----------



## morphius (Sep 29, 2010)

http://vgtribune.com/nintendo-fall-summit-...live-meta-blog/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 29, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/d62-gbatemp-chatroom


----------



## corr0126 (Sep 29, 2010)

found it seems dead


----------



## tatripp (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope they announce that it comes out soon. like maybe tomorrow soon. Also i hope that they make super mario bros 3ds which will be super mario 3 except in 3d


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

tatripp said:
			
		

> I hope they announce that it comes out soon. like maybe tomorrow soon.* Also i hope that they make super mario bros 3ds which will be super mario 3 except in 3d*


Can i quote that for my sig?


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 29, 2010)

wish i could be there i want to get this system and i hope it has a bigger capacity storage on it


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

1 minute left!!!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 29, 2010)

-1 minutes left, I hope they made a huge entrance.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe they are all in awe.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like the design didnt change much


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, it's the same






Unless there's a surprise


----------



## nutella (Sep 29, 2010)

OMG huge differences! Silver slide pad and stylus revealed! [/sarcasm]

But yes, it has begun.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 29, 2010)

I hate the two-tone colour. If the top screen is black on all of them I'm going to be forced to get a black one...


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

i'm just concerned with price/launch date.


----------



## Arwen20 (Sep 29, 2010)

I know. I said I wasn't going to stay up but here I am. I just was to know a release date and the colors.


----------



## person66 (Sep 29, 2010)

Is the slide pad rubber now?? (just looking at the picture on my iPod, can't see much detail)


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 29, 2010)

Someone in the comments on the ign page said $270????


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 29, 2010)

Hanafuda said:
			
		

> Someone in the comments on the ign page said $270????


Oh Hay-soos, I hope that's not true.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

GUYS 

Details from live blog:!!!

Set for 10/28, price ¥18000

EDIT: Ahh shit nvm thats super mario anerviersary stuff


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Hanafuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They didn't even talk about the 3DS yet. They talked about Pokemon B/W, Mario & Donkey Kong games


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 29, 2010)

wii mote plus is officially revealed


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> GUYS
> 
> Details from live blog:!!!
> 
> ...



That's for a Mario DSi XL


----------



## Arwen20 (Sep 29, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> GUYS
> 
> Details from live blog:!!!
> 
> ...



Where is this live blog?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 29, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> GUYS
> 
> Details from live blog:!!!
> 
> ...


http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=137573


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

Arwen20 said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2010/09/2...conf_live_blog/

Kinda laggy atm cos lots of people are hitting F5


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

"Biohazzard: Liberation 3DS screenshots shown; looked great, sorry can't get it w iPhone cam... Metal Gear: Snake Eater screens next..."


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 29, 2010)

biohazard: liberation a new game

metal gear solid snake eater game

biohazard is resident evil in japan


----------



## RETRO_GAMER (Sep 29, 2010)

http://vgtribune.com/nintendo-fall-summit-...live-meta-blog/


live blog


----------



## granville (Sep 29, 2010)

Apparently Resident Evil Revelations and MGS Snake Eater are being shown in screenshot form right now (no screens yet, but they're at the conference).


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 29, 2010)

that 18,000 yuan is for a dsixl 25th anni mario edition not the 3ds


----------



## denieru7 (Sep 29, 2010)

This is so exciting =D


----------



## Arwen20 (Sep 29, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

Apparently a promotional video is being shown atm



GUYS
Video shows Mii's on 3DS, you can take real pic w camera of a face n have Mii auto-made, cool!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

"Video shows Mii's on 3DS, you can take real pic w camera of a face n have Mii auto-made, cool!"

Pretty cool


----------



## denieru7 (Sep 29, 2010)

Miis on 3DS - just like we speculated =P


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mii's on the 3DS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Looks like everyone knows that already lol


----------



## granville (Sep 29, 2010)

You can shoot a pic of your face and it will auto create Mii's.

I'm too slow for this kind of thing, carry on.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

14:24 -- They show someone stopping play of a game, then connecting to a web browser.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 29, 2010)

3DS makes auto-mii's. Take a pic of someone's face and it generates a mii. What happens if you take a pic of your dog??

edit: I give up on the timely postings. lol. just gonna enjoy.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

"Video also showed Internet browser, passive tag mode, more metal gear..."


----------



## morphius (Sep 29, 2010)

AUTO MII!!!!!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 29, 2010)

Promoting tag mode features... looks like you'll be able to go to your web browser directly from your game? Miis will return in 3DS.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

14:26 -- Next, they show some sort of Mii creation studio.

14:25 -- They show an Autmented Reality game that uses the camera


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 29, 2010)

want to have miis on it thats sweet and an internet browser was shown


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 29, 2010)

=D this is so awesome


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition being shown off


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

all the 3ds games can communicate while on sleep mode....
yay?....


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 29, 2010)

someone is saying multitasking in game pause game, go online and find a guide and go back to game idk if thats true


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

"You can put the system in a cradle for faster internet downloads, apparently. "


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 29, 2010)

Pause the game, and run the web browser??!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

"Light on upper-right of 3DS unit, practically on R shoulder, shows when your console has passed another 3DS n got data"


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 29, 2010)

So much for all that RAM going towards the game only?


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Pause the game, and run the web browser??!


Apparently but thats a rumour for now


EDIT: Riiiiiiiige RACER 3D!


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 29, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Pause the game, and run the web browser??!



for gamefaqs... or professor layton


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 29, 2010)

It's exciting just to be here and feel the energy, I'm gonna sit trough this till it's over !


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 29, 2010)

ridge racer 3ds


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

" 
This new 3DS tag mode thing can store data for multiple games at once, and you dont have to be playing the game at the time to exchange data"


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

Light on upper-right of 3DS unit, practically on R shoulder, shows when your console has passed another 3DS and received data


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 29, 2010)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> So much for all that RAM going towards the game only?


Well, considering the power you need to run these games, from the looks of it, _most_ of the RAM is going towards the games.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 29, 2010)

I guess this is the end of the PSP


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 29, 2010)

Ridge Racer 3D confirmed


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 29, 2010)

This general lack of any titles without '3D' in them is really starting to bother me. Getting worse than the '64' and 'Wii' brands even before the platform's release. = =


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

Street Fighter IV 3DS will be able to use Wi-Fi to receive fight requests wherever you are


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

Still no price or launch date for the #3DS. Iwata is explaining new Mii functions on the handheld. [via Twitter]


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmm... So far it is talking about 3DS games. Haven't get into detail about 3DS yet.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 29, 2010)

"Konami shows interest in a LovePlus game that uses tag mode somehow." Oh god.


----------



## denieru7 (Sep 29, 2010)

"Tag Mode in a Love Plus game to allow you to tell lies to your girlfriends."

LOL.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

"You can save a pic of your Mii's to an SD card if you like..."


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

Use the 3ds camera to take a picture of your face for Mii creation, and then use a template to help easier create a Mii that looks like yourself.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm actually quite interested in this tag mode thing. Too bad there aren't any pictures.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

You can also convert your Miis to a QR Code which can be sent out to SD Card in standard formats and placed on your home page, for instance, so that others can scan it with their 3DS to get your Mii


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.famitsu.com/news/201009/29034132.html

famitsu stream of text i want a video damnit


----------



## denieru7 (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh wow, they're saying something about Mii's being transferred via QR!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

"There's a Tag Mode Mii Plaza. Sounds a bit like a better version of the Wii's plaza."

*Posts merged*

"Iwata shows 3DS feature where hardware can auto-merge two photos into 1 (disturbing) image; demos with himself n miyamoto"


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mii characters can then be converted into a QR Code that you can print out or post on a website so you can share your Mii in a different way: friends use their 3DS cameras to take a picture of the code and instantly retrieve your Mii. There is also a Tag Mode Mii Plaza so you can see all the Mii characters you've collected wirelessly.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

You can press the system's Home button to use the system's other functionality even in mid game.


----------



## person66 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yay, walkthroughs and cheats mid-game


----------



## science (Sep 29, 2010)

$599 US Dollars


----------



## denieru7 (Sep 29, 2010)

3DS unit will come w 2GB SD card packed in.

=DD


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmm... Looks like it is more Wii like for 3DS so far.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

"3DS unit will come w 2GB SD card packed in"


----------



## murkurie (Sep 29, 2010)

"3DS unit will come w 2GB SD card packed in"


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

multi-tasking function: hit the home button mid-game and launch certain programs, such as a "Memory Notebook" or pull up your playtime or see the amount of steps you've taken. Does this indicate a built-in pedometer, or is this related to already-released DS hardware?


----------



## murkurie (Sep 29, 2010)

They'll be selling Game Boy and Game Boy Advance "Virtual Console" games.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 29, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> $599 US Dollars


What? no way!


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

3DS unit will come w 2GB SD card packed in


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 29, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> $599 US Dollars




I'm sold !


----------



## denieru7 (Sep 29, 2010)

GBA on 3DS - check!


----------



## person66 (Sep 29, 2010)

gameboy and gameboy advance virtual console!

Classic games will be viewed in 3d


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

3DS can connect on WiFi when in sleep mode and auto-dl data, including rankings, ghost rankings, free software, n more.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 29, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> $599 US Dollars


Hahahahaha, you're funny. = =

Interesting they decided to pack in 2GB SD card though.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

a series of AR Games will be included with the 3DS hardware.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 29, 2010)

Alright this is absolute chaos, I'm going to go to sleep now and when I wake up tomorrow I expect everything to be presented to me in a neat and organized manner.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 29, 2010)

Game Boy, Game Boy Advance and Classic games in 3D to be sold on VC service! =D


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 29, 2010)

I think 2GB SD bundle is only for Jap. Don't think other countries are generous for that.

Oh. And finally GB and GBA game in VC.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

Game Boy, Game Boy Advance and Classic games in 3D to be sold on VC service!

ripoff....


----------



## J.Zonneveld (Sep 29, 2010)

Game Boy, Game Boy Advance and Classic games in 3D to be sold on VC service! 

YES


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

3DS can connect on WiFi when in sleep mode and auto-dl data, including rankings, ghost rankings, free software, n more.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

" 
It'll automatically connect to special Nintendo Zones and DS Stations. McDonald's has these in Japan; I remember them from my trip there in April. "


----------



## person66 (Sep 29, 2010)

Comes with some 3d test games


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

NTT will be supporting 3DS internet connection, with NTT BP's Wifine area providing support in 2011.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

"Video shows more 3DS games: pilotwings resort, chocobo racing, Paper Mario, ridge racer, prof Layton, starfix 64, animal crossing, Zelda..."


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 29, 2010)

"Feb 26, 25000Y 3DS jpn release"?

March US/UK release?
DARN. SO LATE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 no price?


----------



## denieru7 (Sep 29, 2010)

Feb 26, 25000Y 3DS jpn release!!!


What happened to those 2010 rumours?

EDIT: 3DS America and Europe launch in March, no price given


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

"Feb 26, 25000Y 3DS jpn release!!!"


----------



## murkurie (Sep 29, 2010)

Nintendo's Iwata announces the #3DS will launch in Japan on Feb 26 and will cost 25,000 yen. US and Europe in March


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 29, 2010)

Feb 26, 25000Y 3DS in Japan. March in US/Europe.

Dawww, was hoping for a holiday release. =(


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

Feb 26, 25000Y 3DS jpn release


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

Feb 26, 25000Y 3DS jpn release!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 29, 2010)

This is chaos on the forum, but in IRC it's pretty easy to keep up with the info.
Wish more of you would join us there.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

just in time for tax returns!


----------



## morphius (Sep 29, 2010)

25,000.00 JPY	=	298.733 USD


----------



## J.Zonneveld (Sep 29, 2010)

25 000 Japanese yen = 219.590859 Euros


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 29, 2010)

You do know that like 5 of you just posted the same exact thing? Haha. (yes, I am one of those 5)


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

25000 Japanese yen = 298.6150 US dollars


----------



## KinGamer7 (Sep 29, 2010)

The dates are a bit disappointing, I was hoping they were prepared to release it in time for Christmas..


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 29, 2010)

That's around $300 USD damn...


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh dear....

Worst nightmare came true

25000 Yen = $298 US

Release date - 02/26 (Japan), March (US/EU)

I'm crying


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

no price given for NA/Europe


----------



## EJames2100 (Sep 29, 2010)

So roughly £185


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 29, 2010)

That's all good and well, but when are they going to get to what everyone cares about... whether or not it'll have backlit buttons!!


----------



## RoMee (Sep 29, 2010)

dumb move by nintendo
without any competition they would had made a shit load of money if they release it before the holidays

it will be the one thing on everyone christmas wish list


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

welp, i'm out.
got release and price, or lack thereof.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 29, 2010)

@tinyt: I saw that. I'll probably go through tomorrow and trash a whole lot of the double/triple/quadruple posted info


----------



## Arwen20 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm disappointed. Now I have an awesomely hard test tomorrow, and I know I won't be able to enjoy a 3ds until next year. Awesome!








Edit: Spelling error. It's late.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Sep 29, 2010)

"colors available at launch: Aqua Blue and Cosmo Black"

Definitely Cosmo Black for me!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thinking of it this way, the Wii launched at 25,000 Yen in Japan, and came over to North America at $249 USD and $279 CAD. 3DS likely to follow the cue?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 29, 2010)

Message from IRC:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You know how many people would freak the hell out if I closed the 3DS thread right now?
> Poll: Close the 3DS thread? - poll ends in 45 seconds - Vote with -yes or -no
> 
> Poll closed. Number of Yesses - 9 - Number of Noes - 0




Say good night kids!






I'm so evil


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 29, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Thinking of it this way, the Wii launched at 25,000 Yen in Japan, and came over to North America at $249 USD and $279 CAD. 3DS likely to follow the cue?



I think you are right, it makes perfect sense.
$249.- would be the perfect price point.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

"And yes, #3DS store will have gameboy and gameboy color titles on virtual console; screens shown were MarioLand and Link's Awakening DX"

*Posts merged*

"Testimonials from Capcom, Level-5, Kojima Productions, Square, etc extolling the virtues of the 3DS hardware"


----------



## nutella (Sep 29, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Message from IRC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOO!!!!
..
..

Actually, this is chaos. Do whatever you want.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

"Up to 32 GB, unless Nintendo releases a firmware update to support SDXC cards at some point. "


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 29, 2010)

it's over now anyway.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 29, 2010)

"And that's it! Iwata thanks the audience and leaves the stage. (Sorry for the tweets anyone who doesn't give a crap about games!)"

I dont know if this is still going or not?

nvm, it's over


----------



## jan777 (Sep 29, 2010)

Cant we compile all of the info?
Its fucking hard to read here.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 29, 2010)

How much cost a PS3 nowadays ?


This price is ridiculous.


Someone to make an animated gif with the 3DS and it prints money ?


----------



## jan777 (Sep 29, 2010)

Does the price even matter?

LOL i know you guys will all be standing at launch.

plus I think Its gonna be worth it.


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 29, 2010)

alright guys, time to go to sleep, it's 2:09AM here......
My guess is it's going to be around $250 when it'll be released in the States in March......Reggis said it that it was gonna be released by march anyway......
Good night, it's been awesome !


----------



## granville (Sep 29, 2010)

Megaman Legends 3 announced for 3DS.


----------



## yagami69 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> How much cost a PS3 nowadays ?
> 
> 
> This price is ridicoulous.
> ...


DS prints money

3DS make it from 3D screen rendering on real world O.O


----------



## denieru7 (Sep 29, 2010)

Rhythm Heaven Wii =D


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## denieru7 (Sep 29, 2010)

http://vgtribune.com/nintendo-fall-2010-summit-summary/


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 29, 2010)

not too bad though we were very optimistic when the details were still rumors... i guess this is reality and maybe a few ppl put off but by march, many will buy it esp if the jap console get a flashcart idea


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 29, 2010)

GBA price on release - ~$100
DS price release - ~$150
3DS price release - ~$250+

Just seems odd to me that they'd pick such a price. Nintendo has been known for years to have a lower price on both consoles and handhelds. I just hope that with such a price tag, it better have the goods and capabilities.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 29, 2010)

First ever trailer for SSFIV 3DS


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRcvxq-EwI8


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Sep 29, 2010)

Just a few pennies cheaper than the iPod Touch 4th gen...


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 29, 2010)

btyre said:
			
		

> Just a few pennies cheaper than the iPod Touch 4th gen...


cheaper and 5 billion times better


----------



## ismaelWii (Sep 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Launch details for other North America and Europe will be announced later today.


We will now the prices for USA and EUR...


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 29, 2010)

The PSP2 most likely will be $600 since this is $300, oh well I'll probably get both but wait for the PSP2 until a year or so after launch since it will never hold the candle on launch games to the 3DS, I mean I get both Mario Kart and Chocobo Racing at launch, it's like a leprechaun coming over to your house and offering you wings and beer.


----------



## EJames2100 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pretty much all the info there is so far.



Spoiler



Price:

25,000 yen (Including tax)

Launch date:

February 26, 2011

Included in the hardware package are:

Nintendo 3DS hardware unit
Nintendo 3DS recharging cradle
Nintendo 3DS AC adapter
Nintendo 3DS stylus
2GB SD memory card
6 AR Cards (used for games with AR technologies)
Quick-Start Guide
Operations Manual
Warrantee card

Nintendo 3DS functions:

Upper screen can show 3D images without the need for special glasses. 
3D effect is adjustable with 3D Depth Slider. Possible to make the image 2D.

Stereo Camera to take 3D photos. 
With the two lenses outside, 3D pictures can be taken and seen on the spot.

New Control Interface
Circle Pad, Motion Sensor, Gyro Sensor

SpotPass
While Nintendo 3DS is in sleep mode, it automatically detects Nitendo Zone and certain wireless access points to receive information, game data, free software, pictures, etc from the Internet without input from consumers.

StreetPass
While Nintendo 3DS is in sleep mode, it automatically exchanges data with other Nintendo 3DS units. It is possible to transmit data for multiple game simultaneously.

User built-in functions that can be used without turning off the gameplay include:
HOME Menu, Web Browser, Notifications, etc.

Preinstalled software
Nintendo 3DS Camera, Nintendo 3DS Sound, Mii Studio, StreetPass Mii Plaza, AR Games, Activity Log etc.

Download service to purchase game software and additional content
In adition to the purchase of software, it is possible to view sample software videos and software sales rankings.

Software Data Transfer
Possible to transfer download software to the new Nintendo 3DS system. It is also possible to transfer Nintendo DSiWare from Ninendo DSi/DSi XL to Nintendo 3DS.

Compatibility
In addition to new Nintendo 3DS-dedicated software, it also can run Nintendo DS software and Nintendo DSi software.

Parental Controls
So that children will be able to use the product safely, parental control functions already available on Nintendo DSi, such as restricting the game play in accordance with age rating and restricting the use of Web Browser, will be enhanced.

Size (when closed):

Approximately 5.3 inches wide, 2.9 inches long, 0.8 inches tall.

Weight:

Approximately 8 ounces.

Top Screen:

3.53-inch widescreen LCD display, enabling 3D viewing without the need for special glasses; with 800x240 pixel resolution (400 pixels are allocated for each eye to enable 3D viewing).

Cameras:

One inner camera and two outer cameras with 640x480 (0.3 Mega) pixel resolution.

Wireless Communication:

Can communicate in the 2.4 GHz band. Multiple Nintendo 3DS systems can connect via a local wireless connection to enable users to communicate or enjoy competitive gameplay. Systems also can connect to LAN access points to access the internet and enable people to enjoy games with others. Will support IEEE 802.11 with enhanced security (WPA/WPA2).

Game Controls:

Touch screen, embedded microphone, A/B/X/Y face buttons, +Control Pad. L/R buttons, Start and Select buttons, "Circle Pad" that allows 360-degree analog imput, one inner camera, two outer cameras, motion sensor and gyro sensor.

Other Input Controls:

3D Depth Slider to adjust level of 3D effect (can be scaled back or turned off completely depending on the preference of the user) HOME button to call system function, Wireless switch to turn off wireless communications (even during gamplay), Power button.

Input/Output:
A game card slot, an SD memory card slot, an AC adapter connector, a charging cradle terminal and a stereo headphone output jack.

Sound:
Stereo speakers positioned to the left and right of the top screen.

Stylus:
The telescoping stylus is approximately 4 inches when fully extended.

Battery:
Lithium ion battery details TBA.

Nintendo 3DS Game Card:
The same size as a Nintendo DS game card.
2GB max at launch.

Source: http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=267230


----------

